# Large Head Woods



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Whenever I go to the driving range I see these newer golfers swinging with these huge drivers. They swing as hard as they can thinking it will make it go further. Anyway, why are all the woods just getting bigger and bigger. I could never swing with a club so big.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

More forgiveness which means more distance, I dont like the bigger heads though, I dont really know why?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

The 460cc drivers help to launch the ball with a higher flight trajectory. They also claim to give more forgiveness on bad shots. I have hit a couple and found them to be ok, there are no miracles in golf - so they were not all of a sudden going to stop me hitting that odd bad shot.

In golf there is a hell of a lot of people buying all the latest gear when they have not tried it out, purely because its the latest and therefore must be the best.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Prea said:


> More forgiveness which means more distance, I dont like the bigger heads though, I dont really know why?


True, but that doesn't necessarily mean more distance. I tried using on once, and don't think I will ever try it again.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> The 460cc drivers help to launch the ball with a higher flight trajectory.


That depends on the degree of loft though...


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Not really, if you was to compare two 8* drivers, one with a smaller head like the hawkeye and one of the 460cc heads, the 460cc launch higher.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Really, cause when I was hitting my 460(9.5*), I wasnt going any higher than my dads 425(9.5*)?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Its the theory behind them anyway.

Higher initial launch angle to aid in the rainbow shape of the desired drive, plus extra distance, plus more forgiving yadda yadda yadda.

Im not a convert by any means, but thats the idea.


----------

